# More on the .44 Special and SR-4759........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Gentlemen, I apologize if I seem to be usurping this forum; my name seems to be appearing pretty often in the author column.

Yesterday evening I pulled the bullets on those .44 Specials loaded with SR-4759. I checked some at random on the scale and they did go 13.0grs. But I wasn't too confident in all of them.

I belled the case mouths again and reloaded the fifty rounds, this time paying more attention to the charged cases.

Will try these out Saturday.

Bob Wright


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Bob, I won't worry about usurping the forum, we all post when we have the time to post. Besides, ain't that what the forum is here for? (besides, I kind of do the same thing at times  )

I've done exactly what your talking about for exactly the same reasons. Seems like a waste of time, but still, unless you have confidence in your rounds, it's flat not worth the risk...
Reloading your own, and that confidence you get from it, is what helps generate that "fun factor" we keep talking about...
I would have done the same thing!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Photos of my first targets using this powder are posted under "Range Report" in case anyone is interested.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, please keep participating. If you have something to tell us, please say it :-D


----------

